# UFC: UFC 94 Georges St. Pierre vs. BJ Penn Undercard is set



## Clark Kent (Jan 11, 2009)

The undercard of UFC 94 Georges St. Pierre vs. BJ Penn 2 isnow set. Some important bouts will take place as Thiago Silva takeson Lyoto Machida for what could be the #1 contendership bout in the UFC, KaroParisyan makes his long-awaited UFC return against the Korean Stun Gun DongHyun...

More...
The hardest hitting UFC news from MMARingReport.com


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 11, 2009)

I am looking forward to Karo return to the UFC. This should be a great bout.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 11, 2009)

Looks to be a great night for the sport of mma.


----------



## Fiendlover (Jan 11, 2009)

YEAH GO GSP!  you can bet i'll be all over that fight lol


----------



## searcher (Jan 11, 2009)

I am really looking forward to the Silva vs. Machida fight.   Not to mention GSP and Penn.

Looks to be a great night of fights.


----------



## Hand Sword (Jan 12, 2009)

Did I hear Mark Coleman was fighting Dan Henderson? Didn't he retire years ago? Like the 90's? lol.


----------



## Odin (Jan 12, 2009)

nate is fighting guida?......thats could be interesting....It will definitly answer the question of how good nate is.


----------



## thetruth (Jan 12, 2009)

Hand Sword said:


> Did I hear Mark Coleman was fighting Dan Henderson? Didn't he retire years ago? Like the 90's? lol.



No Henderson is fighting Franklin in the main event at the next UFC and Coleman is coming back against Shogun Rua.   

I reckon BJ will unify the titles against GSP.   


Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## Fiendlover (Jan 13, 2009)

Odin said:


> nate is fighting guida?......thats could be interesting....It will definitly answer the question of how good nate is.


 I just gotta say I love your quote!  Or Ramapge's quote I mean.  lol :ultracool

Sorry off topic!  I love Nate.  He _is_ great.


----------

